# KSB Pump Drive FU an S7 Steuerung



## funbiker69 (13 August 2009)

Ich soll für einen Kunden zwei KSB Pumpen mit Pumpdrive FU jeweils mit Profibus an eine S7 315 anbinden.
Für die HW Konfig habe ich aus den mitgelieferten GSD Dateien schon die direkt vom Hersteller genannten Modul eingebunden.
Asynchronous Msg
Profibus Card
PumpDrive

Die E/A Adressen liegen nun auch fest.

In der Anleitung zu dem Modul Asynchronous Msg steht nun drin, das man sowiet ich das verstehe jedesmal einen Schreib/Lese Zyklus ausführen muss. Das erscheint mir irgendwie komisch. Ich kenne das von anderen Herstellern so, das man nur die Profibus Adresse einstellen muss und dann auf alle E/A Bereiche direkt zugreifen kann.

Hat jemand mit der Einbindung von KSB Pumpdrive FU Erfahrungen?


----------



## GreenhornNRW (14 August 2009)

jetzt wirds interessant....werde bald auch in selbige Situation kommen. Werde das Thema aufmerksam verfolgen


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2009)

funbiker69 schrieb:


> ...In der Anleitung zu dem Modul Asynchronous Msg steht nun drin, das man sowiet ich das verstehe jedesmal einen Schreib/Lese Zyklus ausführen muss. .....


 

Asynchronous Msg deutet darauf hin, dass eben NICHT in jedem Zyklus
die Daten automatisch und synchron abgeholt oder gesendet werden.

Ich denke der Asynch. Msg - Baustein hat einen BUSY (oder so ähnlich)
Ausgang. Da sich das Scheiben und Lesen über mehrere Zyklen hinzieht
muß du warten, bis der aktuelle LeseSchreib-Prozess fertig ist. Dann
kannst du neu triggern. Bei ATLAS CopCo - Verdichtern war das auch so.


Gruß


----------



## jana_wolf (22 August 2009)

*Ja sowas funktioniert wirklich*

Wir haben gerade 2 PumpDrive zum Reden mit der S7-300 über Profibus bewegt.
Wir übergeben alle Werte nur über Profibus. ich habe auch ein paar sachen zum test über das Modul Asynchronous Msg probiert (kWh, Betriebszeit, Temp). Wie kann ich dir helfen?


----------



## GreenhornNRW (23 August 2009)

ich hab leider keine software zu den Pumpen. Kann mir jemand mal bitte die GSD-Dateien schicken? Oder kann ich die bei KSB irgendwo runterladen? hab da nichts gefunden...


----------



## jana_wolf (24 August 2009)

*Gds*

Ja man findet diese sehr schlecht auf der Homepage von KSB. Ich habe sie und kann sie dir zukommen lassen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 August 2009)

jana_wolf schrieb:


> Ja man findet diese sehr schlecht auf der Homepage von KSB. Ich habe sie und kann sie dir zukommen lassen.



Also so schwer ist das nu auch nicht.

https://shop.ksb.com/catalog/DE/DE/area/ZES_WATER

"pump drive" ins suchfeld tippen, und zwei klicks weiter......funktioniert der Web-Shop nicht


----------



## jana_wolf (24 August 2009)

*auf das LEERZEICHEN bei der Suche kommt es an*

Das wichtigste ist das man *PumpDrive* nicht so, sondern *Pump Drive* schreib. Da legt die Homepage von KSB viel Wert drauf. 
Aber wenn du denkst das es hilft sich im Shop anzumelden da bekommt man die *.gsd auch nicht.  Ich habe mir dann ein Softwarepaket von KSB empfehlen lassen. Aber auch hier war keine *.gsd drauf.


----------



## funbiker69 (12 September 2009)

*Pumpen laufen*

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe meine beiden Pumpen nun doch eingebunden und angesteuert bekommen. Also die KSB Hotline ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht so richtig hilfreich: "Das ist jetzt aber aus der Ferne betrachtet nicht so einfach zu sagen" war eine der Standardantworten. Auch sollte man versuchen so viele unterschiedliche Leute wie möglich ans Telefon zu bekommen, dann bekommt man viele unterschiedliche und auch hilfreiche Informationen.

Weiterhin gibt es einen Fehler in der PumpDrive Bedienanleitung 4070-84.2 
Dort wird auf Seite 9 von 10 Bytes gesprochen aber dann von 0..10 Byte gezählt.
Wenn man dann die in der HW-Konfig eingetragenen Bytes vergleicht hat man einen Offset von 1Byte. Wenn man das nicht gleich merkt sucht man schon etwas länger. Habe das an die KSB Hotline schon weitergegeben, mal sehen wann das eingebunden ist.

Weiter hänge ich mal die Daten die ich erhalten habe dran. GSD Daten als Zip inklusive:


----------



## jana_wolf (13 September 2009)

Hallo funbiker69,

wie sind deine beiden Pumpen verbunden über Profibus oder über KSB-Bus.


----------



## funbiker69 (13 September 2009)

Beide Pumpen sind jeweils über ein Profibusmodul an die SPS angeschlossen. Somit handelt es sich im Sinne von KSB um zwei Pumpen im Einzelbetrieb.


----------



## jana_wolf (19 Oktober 2009)

*erste Störung*

Heute hatten wir die erste Störung. Eine Sicherung vorm FU ist gekommen. Die Meldung Unterspannung erscheint und der Motor dreht sich nicht ist ja so i.O. Das dumme ist nur der FU erkennt den Fehler erst wenn der Motor laufen soll.  Es ist also möglich den Fehler zu quittieren ohne ihn zubeheben und alles scheit Okay zu sein grüne LED blinkt auch wieder obwohl die Sicherung noch defekt ist.Aber man weiß der nächste start geht in gewiss in die Hose.


----------

